
Big guns 'wrong about mobile future', says Blyk - danw
http://www.e-consultancy.com/news-blog/363449/big-guns-wrong-about-mobile-future-says-blyk.html
======
brlewis
E-consultancy JScript error '80040e31'

[Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver]Timeout expired SQL Query: exec
sp_visit_track_history_getID 32843689

/includes/generic/dblib.inc.asp, line 26

~~~
danw
Works good for me

